# Anyone pickup insurance from SquareTrade?



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have had insurance from SquareTrade on my Nexus S and both of my iPads cause they were the more expensive 3G versions with 32GB or 64GB of memory and would be hard to replace.

I had no issues with SquareTrade, and I was able to get a partial refund as promised when I sold my Nexus S and iPads before the 2 years of coverage expired. I'm thinking about getting insurance for the Nexus, but I'm not sure if I really need it since the device did not cost as much.

Anyone pick up insurance yet? I see SquareTrade is offering it for $40 for 8GB and $50 for 16GB on their site...

http://www.squaretrade.com/nexus7


----------



## mldiroff (Dec 18, 2011)

Yep, got Square trade on my first 16gb. Bought the 2nd one for wifey and got the OfficeMax one which was comparable and same price.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

RickRom said:


> I have had insurance from SquareTrade on my Nexus S and both of my iPads cause they were the more expensive 3G versions with 32GB or 64GB of memory and would be hard to replace.
> 
> I had no issues with SquareTrade, and I was able to get a partial refund as promised when I sold my Nexus S and iPads before the 2 years of coverage expired. I'm thinking about getting insurance for the Nexus, but I'm not sure if I really need it since the device did not cost as much.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's 8GB and 16GB, not 16GB and 32GB. But, yeah, I got insurance from them for my 16GB N7 for $35 I believe it was. I've used their insurance on all my electronics, and the 3 times that I needed it, they came through.

Just a little over a month ago my fiancee was being chased by a dog, and she dropped her Droid X in the middle of the road while running away; the phone was run over by a few cars in the process. We got $600 for the phone from the insurance. Now she has the GS3; she's much happier with this phone than the Droid X to say the least


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

bouchigo said:


> I'm pretty sure it's 8GB and 16GB, not 16GB and 32GB. But, yeah, I got insurance from them for my 16GB N7 for $35 I believe it was. I've used their insurance on all my electronics, and the 3 times that I needed it, they came through.
> 
> Just a little over a month ago my fiancee was being chased by a dog, and she dropped her Droid X in the middle of the road while running away; the phone was run over by a few cars in the process. We got $600 for the phone from the insurance. Now she has the GS3; she's much happier with this phone than the Droid X to say the least


Sorry, that was a typo... was thinking of the GNex sizes for some reason lol


----------

